# Battery sale at Dicks



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Figured I'd post this up here incase anyone was looking for a battery. Dicks has their deep cycle batteries on sale. Believe it was a group 31 on sale for 109, down from 150.


----------

